# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  I can't remember my dreams at all!

## Iwon

Hey! I'm just started being interested in lucid dreaming, and I have watched alotta videos on all the different layers and all the other LD stuff N' things. The thing is this I get stuck right away as I can't remember my dream not even a little. I've tried a couple times to tell my brain to remember my own dream or fragments of them with no success. 


I don't know what to do really? 

Maybe you have some great tips  ::D:

----------


## AliD123

Okay so one thing I have come across as a factor is your age. As I grew older I started to remember my dreams even more and more.

However one thing that you will have to do is improve your dream recall. You can do this by simply getting some paper and a pen, and whenever you wake up from a dream quickly write down everything you can remember from it.  Even if you wake up in the middle of the night. this should definitely help. Even if you cannot remember you dream but you wake up have a little think and maybe a symbol or something will come to your head, just describe what it looks like. This will also help for Lucidity as dreams tend to have some sort of  pattern, from having a symbol or phrase to having the same scenery, and this will help you realise that you are dreaming.

----------


## Iwon

Okey! What's really bothering me is that when I was younger like 5-7 years old I remembered dream all the time. I remember 3 dream to this date vividly from when I was like 7. I'm now 15 and don't remember my dreams much, I tried to dream recall this morning but I just couldn't recall anything. It's just blank. I guess if I get enought time to think I could maybe recall something little.

----------


## Zoth

Moved to Dream Signs and Recall.

----------


## AliD123

hmm that's interesting. I myself can also remember dreams from when I was little and now I am 16. But my dreams became more vivid over time..

What is your sleeping pattern like, what times do you sleep and wake up? you can do a little experimenting here.

----------


## Iwon

(Hence that I'm not from US or a country where I use the A.M or P.M time so I'm gonna try to do my best) 

I go top sleep at 10 in the evening (What I could find it's 10 P.M) to sleep a good 8-9 hours before waking up at 6 in the morning (6 A.M according to a website  :tongue2: ) That's when I go to school so I get woken up by my stepfather. As today after I got woken up I stayed in bed a few minutes to recall atleast something but after a 1-4 minutes my stepdad walk in a said "you gotta go to school". So maybe I didn't have enought time to recall, like I said I have watched many many videos saying to write down all small stuff you remembered but no one never talks about if you can't remember. Maybe I'm not "meant" for lucid dreaming, and it's gonna be impossible for me but I really don't think that's the case as that I had quite offen layer zero lucid dreams and a few times sleep paralysis when I was 5-7 years old, though all my dreams where more or less all nightmares. Maybe I'm just not capabel to do things like this anymore, which would be quite sad. I really wanna learn this, It would be sooo cool  :tongue2: .

----------


## AliD123

> (Hence that I'm not from US or a country where I use the A.M or P.M time so I'm gonna try to do my best) 
> 
> I go top sleep at 10 in the evening (What I could find it's 10 P.M) to sleep a good 8-9 hours before waking up at 6 in the morning (6 A.M according to a website ) That's when I go to school so I get woken up by my stepfather. As today after I got woken up I stayed in bed a few minutes to recall atleast something but after a 1-4 minutes my stepdad walk in a said "you gotta go to school". So maybe I didn't have enought time to recall, like I said I have watched many many videos saying to write down all small stuff you remembered but no one never talks about if you can't remember. Maybe I'm not "meant" for lucid dreaming, and it's gonna be impossible for me but I really don't think that's the case as that I had quite offen layer zero lucid dreams and a few times sleep paralysis when I was 5-7 years old, though all my dreams where more or less all nightmares. Maybe I'm just not capabel to do things like this anymore, which would be quite sad. I really wanna learn this, It would be sooo cool .



Okay you are exactly like me sleeping wise, I sleep at 10pm and wake up 6am on weekdays however I still get to dream, but not that vividly. I experimented with my sleeping and found that I can only experience vivid dreams (for me it is lucid dreaming because the majority of my vivid dreams are lucid when I start them) after 9 in the morning or after 9 hours of sleep. 

So I suggest you wait till the weekend and try to sleep as long as you can, in fact sleep at midnight and stay asleep as long as you can and try this for the whole weekend. If you do not have any luck, the next weekend try sleeping at an extremely late time or when you feel like you can sleep for days  :wink2:  and again sleep as long as possible. This is a personal finding of mine and it may not work for you but I really do hope the best of luck. And make sure you make a dream journal from today!!

----------


## AliD123

> (Hence that I'm not from US or a country where I use the A.M or P.M time so I'm gonna try to do my best) 
> 
> I go top sleep at 10 in the evening (What I could find it's 10 P.M) to sleep a good 8-9 hours before waking up at 6 in the morning (6 A.M according to a website ) That's when I go to school so I get woken up by my stepfather. As today after I got woken up I stayed in bed a few minutes to recall atleast something but after a 1-4 minutes my stepdad walk in a said "you gotta go to school". So maybe I didn't have enought time to recall, like I said I have watched many many videos saying to write down all small stuff you remembered but no one never talks about if you can't remember. Maybe I'm not "meant" for lucid dreaming, and it's gonna be impossible for me but I really don't think that's the case as that I had quite offen layer zero lucid dreams and a few times sleep paralysis when I was 5-7 years old, though all my dreams where more or less all nightmares. Maybe I'm just not capabel to do things like this anymore, which would be quite sad. I really wanna learn this, It would be sooo cool .



If what I have said does not work at all, you can try to do the WILD Technique.

----------


## Iwon

I have a question, If I start doing my dream journal today, but I don't remember anything of my dream should I just write down "No recall today" Or? I mean I'm gonna try to get some minutes to recall but if I just can't remember nothing. Because I've seen some people say that you should write down everyday in your Dj even if you don't remember any of your dreams.

----------


## AliD123

Yeah that sounds like a good idea  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Make the dream journal to your habit.

Gab have a great thread about what you can write down in your dream journal, it is right here http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html

What I did was to buy a notebook that I keeping in one side of the bed with a pen. Before bed I write up the date of the next day, the time I go to sleep and then I write up stuffs like "I'm dreaming" and maybe goals like "I will become aware in my dream" or "Make a reality check".
The first time I tried to write down "I'm dreaming" before bed, and telling myself that, it worked, I did get lucid that night.

Just keep your dream journal in your bed and make sure to write in it before you go sleep and right after you wake up. Make it a habit and you will improve your recalls which is very important. Also you can later check back on your dream and see if you may have any dream that comes up often and therefor be able to try get into your head that if it comes up again you'll do a reality check.

Lycka till  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

> If I start doing my dream journal today, but I don't remember anything of my dream should I just write down "No recall today" Or?



I would suggest writing some positive instead, like "No recall, but i will recall better next time!".  :smiley: 
And yeah, check out that thread LonelyCloud linked to.  ::zzz:: 
Good luck!

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...ompendium.html
There is more to recall than just writing down dreams. Here are some awesome things for recall. ^^^

I personally recommend using a mantra and waking up a lot in the middle of the night..the easiest time to remember your dreams is by waking up directly from REM (vivid dream time), so the more you wake up the more you will remember. Good luck. Don't give up. Anyone can do it! Check out the three threads in my sig for more things pertaining to LDing and recall. The journal especially.  :smiley:

----------

